# My account "does not qualify" for a lease



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

ok...after calling at 7am and being told to call back later, i called again just before 9am EST. after holding for about 15 minutes, i got a CSR. i gave her my name and account info, and she had me hold.

after a very long wait, she came back and said i did not qualify to lease the 622, and i would have to buy it if i wanted one. so, i wanted to know why. she just said i didn't qualify.

so i asked if it was because i don't already have HD, and she said no sir, you just can't lease it.

so i asked if i would "qualify" in a month, or next year. she said i just would have to call back and see.

so round and round we went, with her just telling me i had to buy one, and not explaining why...

then finally, she said it was due to the "capability of the account", or something like that. based on payment history, and such.

i will be the first to admit that i haven't always paid on time, but i've kept it awfully close. there have been a couple of occasions over the past year when i totally forgot about the bill and the service was shut off, but i immediately went online and made a payment and had it reinstated.

so...my options are pay $800 for a 622 or continue to just receive standard definition, and i'm not real happy about either one. i realize that i've brought this on myself in some ways, but i can't understand why they wouldn't go ahead and lease this thing, since they are getting the $300 up-front, plus my credit card number.

so...i will sit here and stew for a while, and then try to decide what to do next.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

um, yeah, there do seem to be some issues pertaining to timely payment history  you could resolve that problem by setting up a monthly draft you realize yes? maybe you could offer to give them a $400 deposit as insurance in case you were to not pay?? something you'd get back after 18 months? but i don't think they are setup for that sorta thing.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

yeah...over the past year, i was self-employed, and times were TIGHT, so there was a lot of bill-juggling going on.

i now have a steady job (knock on wood!), and monthly draft is now doable, but too bad for me on the HDTV, it appears. so i've been spending the past 10 minutes looking at the DTV site, even though i know their offerings fall way short of dish.

sigh.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

davec53 said:


> i will be the first to admit that i haven't always paid on time, but i've kept it awfully close. there have been a couple of occasions over the past year when i totally forgot about the bill and the service was shut off, but i immediately went online and made a payment and had it reinstated.


If you've been late more than once and so late that they actually shut down the account, that means you were pretty late... because they don't just shut it down when you are a week late or something.

Not trying to kick you while you are down, but you basically answered your own question about why they don't qualify you.


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

HDMe said:


> If you've been late more than once and so late that they actually shut down the account, that means you were pretty late... because they don't just shut it down when you are a week late or something.
> 
> Not trying to kick you while you are down, but you basically answered your own question about why they don't qualify you.


no, i understand completely. it was pretty late, and so i sort of understand their decision, but sheesh! put me on probation or something...make me sign a 3 year contract, i don't care! i just want HDTV.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Sounds like you can have it, your just going to have to pony the $$$ upfront.....


----------



## davec53 (Jan 5, 2006)

ibglowin...

yes, that is correct. but i just can't afford to spend $800 to buy an HD box that may or may not be buggy as crap, AND, do it for only 25 channels of high definition tv. i even thought $300 was a lot to pay, but had decided it was worth it.

i'm now trying to decide about going with the non-HD receiver instead, and keeping the 522 as my second receiver, so i can still DVR things (not HD things, but maybe that's not that important).

not sure if this is an option, though, but i can't see why not.

also considering direct tv....

yeah...i'm that frustrated with dish. not all over this incident, as i totally understand that i made this bed and now have to lie in it...but the total incompetence i encounter EVERY time i call customer support. i've been hung up on, given the run around, and basically just felt like slamming my head into a wall after every phone call with them...should not be that way, although DTV is probably no better.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

read the D* forums a while, a bet it's identical


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

What is their policy? Any late payments and no lease? I've have a few late payments but small lates with no disconnections. Through all the 622 business I'm learning a lot about Dish's policies that I never knew before - several of which suck. If they tell me that they won't lease to me because of a few minor late payments I'll jump (while holding my nose) to cable - even though I've been with Dish for over 9 years.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

you'd have to call them and have them review your account, I doubt we could guess at your situation km


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> you'd have to call them and have them review your account, I doubt we could guess at your situation km


Yeah, I know. I was really just asking if anyone knew if the policy was "1 Late Payment = No Lease".


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

I think from others it's history. so someone with a great record of paying and a late once so what, but it you are so late you got disco'd 5 times, yeah, I would think that would do ya in


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Yeah, I know. I was really just asking if anyone knew if the policy was "1 Late Payment = No Lease".


There've been a couple of people who were so late that their service was disconnected... so I understand those folks being given somewhat of a hard time... but if you were not late enough to have a service interruption, they might be more flexible if you get the right CSR or supervisor looking at your history.

Mistakes happen, and we aren't perfect... and it is sometimes the right thing to do to give folks another chance.


----------

